# propane tank cut



## stiffyman (May 11, 2010)

I finally have my tank, it is a 150 gallon old tank, the valves were all removed well over 10 years ago, there is rust and water in the tank from rain over the years, do you all think its good to cut as is?


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 11, 2010)

I think the question should be,  Does whomever is going to be doing the cutting, think it is OK as is?


----------



## got14u (May 11, 2010)

Lmao...if you can smell ANY fumes at all and it really has been open for about 10 years then I would think it will be fine to cut in to ! If it isn't you will be the first to know about it


----------



## rio_grande (May 11, 2010)

Come on man does it really take alot of time to squirt a little dawn dishwashing detergent inside add watter swish around and dump out?

I am not trying to be an ass, but it takes a half hour at most and you kids will for sure have a father. Remember the smell you smell is not propane, it is an additive. Propane is heavier than air and settles to the bottom of a tank. Maybee it is all gone, maybee you will be dead,,,,, I would wash the tank out and cut away. 

Years ago went I was lot younger and dumber than I am now I was cutting a 55 gallon drum for a burning barrell. It didnt blow out until the lid was 3/4 cut I got smacked with the lid but the tank its self lucky for me went away from me. I lost alot of hair and got some first degree burns on my arm and neck nothing too severe. That was my experience with a smell test. You can understand my distrust of it.


----------



## got14u (May 11, 2010)

wow...that's why I also said if you know for SURE it has been open for 10 years....either way pick the safe route for sure.


----------



## shierkahn (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys... I'm gonna be getting a 120 gal tank here pretty soon. My question is..... How much dish soap to use? And do ya still want to have it filled with water when you make that first cut?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## link523 (May 18, 2010)

i used a lot of soap!!  And left water in it as i cut it with abrasive wheel.  But like they said if you have a dought have a welding shop do it.  If you do it wrong it maybe the last thing you do


----------



## babyboomerboy (May 18, 2010)

I also got ahold of a 250 gal propane tank that was very old, had all the valves removed years ago and was just sitting there exposed to the elements. I never even thought about it. I filled it with water before I took to cutting on the thing. Even after filling to overflow, as we cut into the coupling on the top, we got a little burp. Please reread this. After years of sitting open, we still got a little burp. Food for thought.


----------



## dick foster (May 18, 2010)

Probably methane from rotting vegitation and water trapped inside.


----------



## diesel (May 18, 2010)

I have to agree... I filled my 250 with soap and water twice.  The first time I let it sit for a week.  Can't be two safe w/ these things.  Once you get a door cut out then build a fire in it.  If you enjoy drinking beer around a fire as much as I do it wont be a problem.


----------



## babyboomerboy (May 18, 2010)

Iam sure you are right but I didn't want to take any chances even knowing that the tank had been open for a few years. It wasn't a big burp or anything to get excited about but it happened.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 18, 2010)

I've thought about this a lot and since propane is heavier than air, why not set it on some blocks and turn the valve holes to the bottom and let it drain naturally, I mean, sitting open for 10 years, how much could be left in it, then cut the doors in and you could use the holes for a grease drain.

I'm with the other poster, I'd be more worried about methane gas than propane, also if your still worried about an explosion you could run a hose from the exhaust of you car into the tank for 15 minutes. 

Just my two cents.

Gene


----------



## randya (Jul 31, 2010)

You can never be to safe.  It takes no time to soap it up and empty it. 

Keep us posted on the build when you get it started.

Good luck,

RandyA from Florida


----------



## tom37 (Jul 31, 2010)

I gotta go with majority here, displace any gas that may be hidding in there. Whether it be with water or an inert gas such as the car exhaust. Water being probably the best choice.

When I cut my diesel tank open I used the water and soap method, the water to displace the fumes and the dawn dish soap to help break down any leftover diesel. Dawn the grease cutter, LOL works good in the kitchen so it may as well do its job outdoors as well.

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## cencal (Sep 19, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cencal
__ Sep 19, 2016


----------

